# Shadowcaster Update



## Cadfan (Aug 29, 2008)

INTRODUCTION TO THIS THREAD

I've written compendium posts for the various tiers of material in its final version.

Heroic Tier



-------------------------------------------------

I loved the 3e Shadowcaster, even though it was flawed in certain obnoxious ways.  Here's the beginnings of the rewrite.

Sorry if the use of red text offends some rule somewhere.  Its the most useful color for this sort of thing, and its not in a context that should confuse people.

Shadowcaster 4e

Power Source: Shadow.  Your powers are called Mysteries.
Role: Controller.  (Design Note: The Shadowcaster's defenses are higher than a wizard, but his range will be lessened.  Many of his control aspects will require proximity to the front line, as they surround him with emanations of shadow or dark energy.)

Key Abilities: Intelligence, Charisma
Armor Proficiency: Cloth, Leather
Weapon Proficiency: All simple
Implement: Orb, Staff, Wand
Bonus to Defense: +1 Fortitude, +1 Will

Hit Points at 1st Level: 12+ Constitution Score
Hit Points per Level Gained: 5
Healing Surges per Day: 6+ Constitution Modifier

Trained Skills: Arcana.  From the following list, choose 3 more: Dungeoneering, Endurance, Insight, Intimidate, Perception, Stealth

Build Options: (Design Note: There will be no specific build option bonuses, because Path Mastery covers that need.)
Class Features: Path Mastery, Fundamentals, Ritual Casting, Umbral Sight

Fundamentals: You know the following Fundamentals automatically.  They are at will powers.

(Design Note: To be filled in later)

Ritual Casting: Gain the ritual casting feat for free, and choose one first level ritual at first level.  You begin the game with this ritual inscribed in your ritual book.

Umbral Sight: You gain Low-Light Vision.  If you have Low-Light Vision from another source, gain +2 to perception checks.

Path Mastery: Many mysteries a Shadowcaster can learn (other than cantrips and utility powers) have an associated path.  A Shadowcaster gains special benefits from knowing many mysteries with the same path.  These benefits are detailed in the Path Feature section below.

For each path, a Shadowcaster has a "mastery level."  This is equal to the number of mysteries the Shadowcaster knows from that path.  The Shadowcaster's Mastery Level in a path is used in determining the strength of his path features.

Paths

Dark Metamorphosis (Design Note: This path combines the mysteries that augment the physical body.  It selects many of its mysteries from the 3e paths Cloak of Shadows, Body and Soul, and Dark Metamorphosis.)

Path Feature: You begin each encounter with temporary hit points equal to your mastery level.  At paragon tier, you double this amount.  At epic tier, triple it.

Umbral Mind (Design Note: This path combines the mysteries that affect the mind, whether to aid or afflict.  It selects many of its mysteries from the 3e paths Umbral Mind, Ebon Whispers, and Heart and Soul.)

Path Feature: If you suffer from an ongoing effect which a save can end, and that effect was created as a result of an attack against your will, you gain a bonus to saving throws against it equal to your mastery level in this path.

Shutters and Mirrors (Design Note: This path combines the mysteries that relate to images, whether revealed, occluded, or reflected.  It selects many of its mysteries from the 3e paths Eyes of Darkness, Shutters and Clouds, Black Magic, Dark Reflections, Veil of Shadows, Unbinding Shade, and Eyes of the Night Sky.)

Path Feature: Add your mastery level in this path as an untyped bonus to your Perception skill.

Elemental Shadows (Design Note: This path combines the mysteries that channel or control energies associated with the Shadowfell.  It selects many of its mysteries from the 3e paths Touch of Twilight, Elemental Shadows, and Breath of Twilight.)

Path Feature: You gain Resist Necrotic equal to twice your mastery level in this path.

Darkness Unbound (Design Note: This path combines the mysteries that bring the Shadowfell itself to the Shadowcaster's aid.  It selects many of its mysteries from the 3e paths Dark Terrain, Ebon Roads, Ebon Walls, and Shadow Calling.)

Path Feature: You gain Resist Cold equal to three times your mastery level in this path.


----------



## Cadfan (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm not going to write these out in full.  I'll just give the general idea.  I may use some shorthand- for example, R5 means range 5.

At Will Mysteries

Sharp Shadows
_The shadows that surrounds you are edged, sharp enough to draw blood._
  Dark Metamorphosis
  Int v ref, R5, 1d8+ Intelligence cold damage.  If a foe strikes you with a melee attack before your next turn, it takes your charisma modifier in damage.

Voice of Shadow
_Your voice whispers in the back of your enemies minds, urging them to give up, to die..._
  Umbral Mind
  Close Burst 2.  Int v will.  Foes take 1d6+int psychic damage.

Shadow Hood
_You wrap your foes face in cloth-like shadow._
  Shutters and Mirrors
  Int v will, R5, 1d4+ int psychic damage.  All enemies the target attacks for one round count as having concealment.

Arrows of Dusk
_The energy of the Shadowfell flows from your fingers._
  Elemental Shadows
  2 targets within 2 of each other, Int v ref, R10, 1d6+ Intelligence necrotic damage

Black Fire
_You begin to breach the walls between this world and the next._
  Darkness Unbound
  Wall 5 within 10.  Everyone who passes through this wall or who begins their turn inside this wall takes 1d6+ Intelligence cold damage.  This wall may only be created in empty spaces.  You may dismiss this wall as a free action.


----------



## Cadfan (Aug 29, 2008)

Level 1 Encounter Mysteries

1: Life Fades
_You drain vitality from your foes, leaving them vulnerable._
    Elemental Shadow
    Two targets within 3 spaces.  Int v reflex, 2d10+ Int cold damage.  If this attack would reduce an enemy to zero or fewer hit points, instead reduce that enemy to 1 hit point.  (Design Note: I like this effect a lot, but it gets wacky with minions.)

1: Mesmerizing Shade
_Your opponent's mind swims with shadowy images._
    Umbral Mind
    Int v will, 2d8+ int psychic damage.  Effect: inflicts penalty on next attack roll equal to your charisma bonus.

1: Feral Reflection
_Your foe's shadow twists from the floor to strike at him._
    Shutters and Mirrors
    Target suffers an attack equal to its own basic melee attack, with a bonus to the attack roll equal to your charisma bonus.

Level 1 Daily Mysteries

1: Umbral Touch
_Dark energy bleeds from your fingertips._
    Dark Metamorphosis
    Until the end of your turn you may attack adjacent enemies with an int v ref attack that deals 2d6+ Int necrotic damage.  If you hit with this attack you gain your charisma bonus in temporary hit points.  Sustain: Minor.

1: Clinging Darkness
_Shadows surge across the floor, grabbing at your opponent's ankles._
    Darkness Unbound
    Zone 5, centered on the caster.  Enemies in this zone who do not move at least 2 spaces during their turn take your charisma modifier in damage and are immobilized at the end of their turn.  This immobilization lasts until the end of their next turn.  This zone emanates from the caster, and moves with him.  Sustain: Minor.


----------



## Cadfan (Aug 29, 2008)

There will be more eventually, probably sometime next Tuesday.  For now, I'm having a little difficulty on the Umbral Mind path.  I think it needs to exist, but I'm not sure how much needs to go into it.  The Shutters and Mirrors' "manipulate shadows and reflections to manipulate the original object" theme seems to overlap a bit.

I also want to integrate feats effectively, since that was another part of the original Shadowcaster's shtick.


----------



## Soel (Aug 30, 2008)

Watching this thread...The Shadowcaster seems tailor-made for 4e.

Keep up the good work.


----------



## DreamChaser (Aug 31, 2008)

Cadfan said:


> There will be more eventually, probably sometime next Tuesday.  For now, I'm having a little difficulty on the Umbral Mind path.  I think it needs to exist, but I'm not sure how much needs to go into it.  The Shutters and Mirrors' "manipulate shadows and reflections to manipulate the original object" theme seems to overlap a bit.
> 
> I also want to integrate feats effectively, since that was another part of the original Shadowcaster's shtick.




I think that Umbral Mind and Shutters and Mirrors can be kept very separate just by making sure that UM focuses on telepathy, mind control, psychic fear, etc. SM could be a little overloaded with dark reflections in there...this seams more like a Darkness Unbound power. Focus SM on clairvoyance and sensory powers and it will work okay...

The Black Magic and Unbinding Shade don't seem to fit with SM either nor are many of them really feasible with 4e mechanics. How would one mimic the stealing of someone's effect? Would it only affect "magical" effects (thus Ki and Martial have a huge advantage)? Perhaps some of these effects could be un-pathed utility powers.

With feats, create a set of feats (perhaps one per tier) related to each path. Each feat would need to be a little weak for its level because it would also grant an increase to the Path Mastery ranking.

Just some thoughts...

DC


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 2, 2008)

Level 2 Utility Powers

Design Note: None of these are incredibly exciting, but they're all functional.  It gets you through second level.

Steel Shadows
Daily
+3 power bonus to ac until end of encounter

Congress of Shadow
Daily
Converse with willing ally silently across distance equal to your charisma modifier in miles.

Sight Eclipsed
Daily
+5 to stealth for duration of encounter


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 2, 2008)

Alright, some good stuff again!  The Fundamentals I left out above, and some feats.  All fundamentals are at will, and as usual I am leaving out the full details in favor of short explanation.

Black Candle
  Creates radius 3 shadowy illumination centered on you.  Note that this can increase the ambient light, or decrease it as the case may be.
Mystic Reflections
  +2 on the use of the Arcana skill to detect magic.
Umbral Hand
  As Mage Hand.
Bend Perspective
  When you cast this mystery, choose a square within five spaces of yourself.  You may trace line of sight from this square.  Sustain: minor.
Shadow Cloak
  +2 stealth, sustain minor

Feats!  All of these are paragon tier.

Path Mastery: Dark Metamorphosis
    +1 to the mastery level of Dark Metamorphosis.  Umbral Hand can also be used to push a foe.  This use requires a standard action, and an attack of intelligence versus fortitude.  On a hit, the target is pushed 1 square.

Path Mastery: Umbral Mind
    +1 to the mastery level of Umbral Mind.  Mystic Reflections grants an additional +2.

Path Mastery: Shutters and Mirrors
    +1 to the mastery level of Shutters and Mirrors.
    You may trace line of effect through the square chosen for Bend Perspective, as well as your line of sight.  This can allow you to cast mysteries around corners, but does not serve to increase the range of your spells.

Path Mastery: Elemental Shadows
    +1 to the mastery level of Elemental Shadows.
    Shadow Cloak benefits all allies within 3 spaces.

Path Mastery: Darkness Unbound
    +1 to the mastery level of Darkness Unbound.
    Black Candle may be used with a radius of 8 instead of 3, if you choose.

Design Note: I know that there are some power balance issues here.  I will revisit them once I complete work on the heroic tier.


----------



## fissionessence (Sep 2, 2008)

I'm also watching; cool stuff.

~


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 4, 2008)

Level 3 Encounter Powers

3: Flesh Fails
_Your foe is close to defeat, he only needs a push..._
    Elemental Shadow
    Two targets within 3, R5.  Int v ref.  2d6+ Int cold damage.  If a bloodied foe is targeted by this attack, increase the damage by Cha.

3: Afraid of the Dark
_Fear of the shadow paralyzes your foe._
    Umbral Mind
    Enemies in Close Burst 5, Int v will.  1d8+Int psychic damage.  Until the end of their next turn a target hit by this attack will not voluntarily enter a square that is dark or has shadowy illumination.  (Design Note: Yes, this means they are immobilized if they are surrounded by shadowy illumination.)

3: Shadow Bind
_You pull your foe's life energies into his shadow, so that you may more easily extinguish them._
    Shutters and Mirrors
    R10. Int v fort.  2d6+ Int necrotic damage.  Until the end of your next turn, any power which can target a space within Cha spaces from this opponent may be used to target the opponent itself.  This includes melee attacks.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 5, 2008)

IMHO the bright "design notes" make this really hard to read.

I'd like to comment; I liked the Shadowcaster.

Sorry, -- N


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 5, 2008)

Heh.  At this point its mostly a brainstorming document.  There are some MAJOR balance issues in what I've written so far.  Once I've gotten through the heroic tier, I'm going to go back and compile it into an "official" version with collapsible spoiler blocks for easy reference.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 9, 2008)

I think the second one here is really fun.

Crap!  Messed up my structure.  Moved Sudden Rift to another level.

Level 5 Daily Powers

5: Aura of Shade
_    You channel the power of shadow into an ally.
_Dark Metamorphosis
R5, yourself or an ally.  The target deals an additional 1d6 cold damage on all hits.

5: Murder at Nightfall
_You and your allies slip silently through the shadows, stalking your foes._
Darkness Unbound
    Zone, Close Burst 8.  Shadowy illumination.  Sustain: Minor.  You and your allies gain a bonus to stealth checks equal to your charisma modifier while in this zone.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 9, 2008)

Level 6 Utility Powers

6: Bolster
_Dark energy sustains you._
    Daily, Standard action
    R5.  The target may spend a healing surge to gain temporary hit points equal to two healing surges.

6: Piercing Sight
_You see with more than mere sight..._
    Daily, Minor action
    Gain darkvision for the duration of the encounter.  For the duration of the encounter you can also see invisible creatures.  Every round, take one point of damage for each invisible creature you can see.  You may dismiss Piercing Sight as a free action.

6: Sight Eclipsed
_You warp light and darkness around yourself, and vanish from view._
    Encounter, Minor action
    Make a hide check versus your opponents' passive perception scores.  Any creature who's passive perception you exceed cannot see you until the end of your next turn.  You count as if you have total concealment from these opponents.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 10, 2008)

Level 7 encounter powers

7: Life Ends
_Each death opens the door to the afterworld a little further._
    Elemental Shadow
    Enemies in close burst 5. 1d6+int necrotic damage.  If this power kills one or more foes, deal your charisma modifier in damage to the other foes hit by this power for each enemy killed by this power.  If this causes another enemy to die, repeat the process.

7: All Sides Besieged
_Your enemy flees from both friend and foe._
    Umbral Mind
    R5, Int v Will.  2d8+int psychic damage, and the target moves its speed until it is no longer adjacent to any other creature, friend or foe.  It avoids opportunity attacks if possible.  On its next turn it will not voluntarily move adjacent to any creature, but it is not obliged to otherwise flee.

7: Dark Echo
_You conjure a reflection of an attack back at its source._
    Shutters and Mirrors
    Immediate Reaction.  Trigger: A foe targets you with a ranged attack.  The foe immediately suffers an identical attack.  If the foe is struck by this attack, the attack against you is penalied by your charisma modifier.  If the attack against your foe requires decisions to be made (such as what direction to slide your foe on a hit, etc), you make them.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 10, 2008)

Level 9 daily powers

9: Flicker
_You merge your body with the darkness, flickering from shadow to shadow._
    Dark Metamorphosis
    Minor action.  Teleport 5.  Sustain: Minor.  When you sustain this power, you may teleport 5 spaces.

9: Sudden Rift
_You tear a hole in the fabric of reality between this world and the Shadowfell, and dark energy pours through, overwhelming your foes._
    Darkness Unbound
    Close Blast 5. Int v Ref. 3d6+int cold and necrotic damage, and slow. Miss: half, no daze.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 10, 2008)

Level 10 Utility

10: Step into Shadow
_You step into one shadow, and emerge from another._
    Daily.  Move action.  Teleport up to 5+cha spaces.  You only need line of sight to teleport with this power, not line of effect, meaning that it is compatible with powers that alter your line of sight.

10: Dancing Shadows
_A foe's attack strikes only the shadow of the true target._
    Daily.  Immediate Reaction.  R5.  Trigger: Target is hit with an attack.  Negate this attack, and the target MUST shift one space.  This power only works against blasts, bursts and zones if the one space shift places the target outside of their area of effect.

10: Shadow Investiture
_Invite the darkness to stay awhile..._
    Daily.  Standard action.  R5.  Target gains +2 movement, +2 attack rolls, +2 ac, and +2 reflex until the end of the encounter.  The target loses 3 hit points at the beginning of each turn.  The target of this effect may terminate it as a free action.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 10, 2008)

Alright, that's the entirety of the heroic tier.  I'm going to clean everything up a bit, and repost it sometime tomorrow as a compendium with sblocks and so on.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 11, 2008)

*Compendium Update*

This post has all the heroic tier material.  If notes above conflict with this post, this post is intended to be the final version.

Also, design notes are omitted.

Primary Shadowcaster Statblock
[sblock]Shadowcaster 4e

Power Source: Shadow.  Your powers are called Mysteries.
Role: Controller.
Key Abilities: Intelligence, Charisma
Armor Proficiency: Cloth, Leather
Weapon Proficiency: All simple
Implement: Orb, Staff, Wand
Bonus to Defense: +1 Fortitude, +1 Will

Hit Points at 1st Level: 12+ Constitution Score
Hit Points per Level Gained: 5
Healing Surges per Day: 6+ Constitution Modifier

Trained Skills: Arcana. From the following list, choose 3 more: Dungeoneering, Endurance, Insight, Intimidate, Perception, Stealth

Build Options: N/A
Class Features: Path Mastery, Fundamentals, Umbral Sight

Fundamentals: You know the five fundamentals detailed below.  They are at will powers.

Umbral Sight: You gain Low-Light Vision.  If you have Low-Light Vision from another source, gain +2 to perception checks.[/sblock]
Fundamentals
[sblock]Fundamentals: You know the following Fundamentals automatically.  They are at will powers and require a standard action to activate.

 Black Candle
  Creates radius 3 shadowy illumination centered on you. Note that this can increase the ambient lighting or decrease it as the case may be.

  Mystic Reflections
    +2 on the use of the Arcana skill to detect magic.

  Umbral Hand
    As Mage Hand.

  Bend Perspective
  When you cast this mystery, choose a square within five spaces of yourself. You may trace line of sight from this square. Sustain: minor.

  Shadow Cloak
    +2 stealth, sustain minor[/sblock]
Path Mastery
[sblock]Path Mastery: Many mysteries a Shadowcaster can learn (other than cantrips and utility powers) have an associated path. A Shadowcaster gains special benefits from knowing many mysteries with the same path. These benefits are detailed in the Path Feature section below.

For each path, a Shadowcaster has a "mastery level." This is equal to the number of mysteries the Shadowcaster knows from that path, minus 1. The Shadowcaster's Mastery Level in a path is used in determining the strength of his path features.

Paths

Dark Metamorphosis 
Path Feature: You begin each encounter with temporary hit points equal to your mastery level. At paragon tier, you double this amount. At epic tier, triple it.

Umbral Mind
Path Feature: Add your mastery level in this path as a bonus to your Intimidate skill.

Shutters and Mirrors
Path Feature: Add your mastery level in this path as a bonus to your Perception skill.

Elemental Shadows
Path Feature: You gain Resist Necrotic equal to your mastery level in this path.

Darkness Unbound
Path Feature: Add your mastery level in this path as a bonus to your Stealth skill.[/sblock]
At Will Mysteries
[sblock]Sharp Shadows
_The shadows that surrounds you are edged, sharp enough to draw blood._
  Dark Metamorphosis
Int v ref, R10, 1d8+ Intelligence cold damage. If a foe strikes you with a melee attack before your next turn, it takes your charisma modifier in damage.

Voice of Shadow
_Your voice whispers in the back of your enemies minds, urging them to give up, to die..._
  Umbral Mind
  Close Burst 2.  Int v will.  Foes take 1d6+int psychic damage.

Shadow Hood
_You wrap your foes face in cloth-like shadow._
  Shutters and Mirrors
  Int v will, R5, 1d4+ int psychic damage.  All enemies the target attacks for one round count as having concealment.

Arrows of Dusk
_The energy of the Shadowfell flows from your fingers._
  Elemental Shadows
  2 targets within 2 of each other, R5, Int v ref, 1d6+ Intelligence necrotic damage

Black Fire
_You begin to breach the walls between this world and the next._
  Darkness Unbound
Wall 4 within 10. Everyone who passes through this wall or who begins their turn inside this wall takes 1d6+ Intelligence cold damage. This wall may only be created in empty spaces. You may dismiss this wall as a free action.  Sustain: Minor.[/sblock]
Level 1 Encounter Mysteries
[sblock]1: Life Fades
_You drain vitality from your foes, leaving them vulnerable._
    Elemental Shadow
R5, two targets within 2 spaces of each other. Int v reflex, 2d8+ Int cold damage. If this attack would reduce an enemy to below its bloodied value, instead reduce that enemy to its bloodied value.

1: Mesmerizing Shade
_Your opponent's mind swims with shadowy images._
    Umbral Mind
    Int v will, 2d8+ int psychic damage.  Effect: inflicts a penalty on the target's next attack roll equal to your charisma bonus.

1: Feral Reflection
_Your foe's shadow twists from the floor to strike at him._
    Shutters and Mirrors
    R5.  The target suffers an attack equal to its own basic melee attack, with a bonus to the attack roll equal to your charisma bonus.[/sblock]

Level 1 Daily Mysteries
[sblock]1: Umbral Touch
_Dark energy bleeds from your fingertips._
    Dark Metamorphosis
Attack an adjacent enemy with an int v ref attack that deals 2d6+ Int necrotic damage. If you hit with this attack you gain your charisma bonus in temporary hit points. Sustain: Minor.  While this power is sustained, you may make another attack with it by spending a standard action.

1: Clinging Darkness
_Shadows surge across the floor, grabbing at your opponent's ankles._
    Darkness Unbound
Zone 5, centered on the caster. Enemies in this zone who do not move at least 2 spaces during their turn take your charisma modifier in damage and are immobilized at the end of their turn. This immobilization lasts until the end of their next turn. This zone emanates from the caster, and moves with him. Sustain: Minor.[/sblock]
Level 2 Utility Powers
[sblock]Steel Shadows
Daily
+3 power bonus to ac until end of encounter

Congress of Shadow
Daily
Converse with willing ally silently across distance equal to your charisma modifier in miles.

Sight Eclipsed
Daily
+5 to stealth for duration of encounter[/sblock]
Level 3 Encounter Powers
[sblock]3: Flesh Fails
_Your foe is close to defeat, he only needs a push..._
    Elemental Shadow
R5, two targets within 3. Int v ref. 2d6+ Int cold damage. If at least one bloodied foe is targeted by this attack, increase the damage to both by Cha.

3: Afraid of the Dark
_Fear of the shadow paralyzes your foe._
    Umbral Mind
Enemies in Close Burst 5, Int v will. 1d8+Int psychic damage. Until the end of its next turn a target hit by this attack will not voluntarily enter a square that is dark or has shadowy illumination.

3: Shadow Bind
_You pull your foe's life energies into his shadow, so that you may more easily extinguish them._
    Shutters and Mirrors
R10. Int v fort. 2d6+ Int necrotic damage. Until the end of your next turn, any power which can target a space within Cha spaces from this opponent may be used to target the opponent itself. This includes melee attacks.[/sblock]

Level 5 Daily Powers
[sblock]5: Aura of Shade
_    You channel the power of shadow into an ally.
_Dark Metamorphosis
R5, yourself or an ally.  The target deals an additional 1d6 cold damage on all hits until the end of the encounter.

5: Murder at Nightfall
_You and your allies slip silently through the shadows, stalking your foes._
Darkness Unbound
Zone, Close Burst 8. Shadowy illumination. Sustain: Minor. You and your allies gain a bonus to stealth checks equal to your charisma modifier while in this zone.[/sblock]

Level 6 Utility Powers
[sblock]6: Bolster
_Dark energy sustains you._
    Daily, Minor action
    R5.  The target may spend a healing surge to gain temporary hit points equal to two healing surges.

6: Piercing Sight
_You see with more than mere sight..._
    Daily, Minor action
Gain darkvision for the duration of the encounter. For the duration of the encounter you can also see invisible creatures. Every round, take one point of damage for each invisible creature you can see. You may dismiss Piercing Sight as a free action.

6: Sight Eclipsed
_You warp light and darkness around yourself, and vanish from view._
    Encounter, Minor action
Make a hide check versus your opponents' passive perception scores. Any creature who's passive perception you exceed cannot see you until the end of your next turn. You count as if you have total concealment from these opponents.[/sblock]

Level 7 encounter powers
[sblock]7: Life Ends
_Each death opens the door to the afterworld a little further._
    Elemental Shadow
Enemies in close burst 5. 1d6+int necrotic damage. If this power kills one or more foes, deal your charisma modifier in damage to the other foes hit by this power for each enemy killed by this power. If this causes another enemy to die, repeat the process.

7: All Sides Besieged
_Your enemy flees from both friend and foe._
    Umbral Mind
R5, Int v Will. 2d8+int psychic damage, and the target moves its speed until it is no longer adjacent to any other creature, friend or foe. It avoids opportunity attacks if possible. On its next turn it will not voluntarily move adjacent to any creature, but it is not obliged to otherwise flee.

7: Dark Echo
_Anything you can do I can do better._
    Shutters and Mirrors
Immediate Reaction. Trigger: A foe targets you and only you with a ranged or melee attack. The foe immediately suffers an identical attack using the foe's stats.  Resolve the echo attack first, and if the foe is incapable of using the initial attack afterwards (because it is dead, unconscious, etc), the foe's original attack is negated.  If the attack against your foe requires decisions to be made (such as what direction to slide your foe on a hit, etc), you make them.[/sblock]

Level 9 daily powers
[sblock]9: Flicker
_You merge your body with the darkness, flickering from shadow to shadow._
    Dark Metamorphosis
    Minor action.  Teleport 5.  Sustain: Minor.  When you sustain this power, you may teleport 5 spaces.

9: Sudden Rift
_You tear a hole in the fabric of reality between this world and the Shadowfell, and dark energy pours through, overwhelming your foes._
    Darkness Unbound
    Close Blast 5. Int v Ref. 3d6+int cold and necrotic damage, and daze. Miss: half, no daze.[/sblock]

Level 10 Utility
[sblock]10: Step into Shadow
_You step into one shadow, and emerge from another._
Daily. Move action. Teleport up to 5+cha spaces. You only need line of sight to teleport with this power, not line of effect, meaning that it is compatible with powers that alter your line of sight.

10: Dancing Shadows
_A foe's attack strikes only the shadow of the true target._
Daily. Immediate Reaction. R5. Trigger: Target is hit with an attack. Negate this attack, and the target MUST shift one space. This power only works against blasts, bursts and zones if the one space shift places the target outside of their area of effect.

10: Shadow Investiture
_Invite the darkness to stay awhile..._
Daily. Standard action. R5. Target gains +2 movement, +2 attack rolls, +2 ac, and +2 reflex until the end of the encounter. The target loses 3 hit points at the beginning of each turn. The target of this effect may terminate it as a free action.[/sblock]


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 12, 2008)

Alright, the heroic material in the post above is finalized!

I mean, as much as anything self published on the internet without playtesting can be finalized.  I invite comments.

There are a few specific powers or abilities that I'm not entirely happy with, and I'm not 100% sure on balance.  But I'm hoping that I can get other people's opinions on the class before I bring those up myself.  If everyone says the same things I'm thinking without any prompting, it means there probably really is a problem.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 15, 2008)

Some further edits made to the compendium post.  The path mastery bonuses have been changed, as has the math for calculating mastery level.

Those have been the hardest part of the design.  I want to encourage specialization, not merely to hand out small bonuses at random.  So I've set the Path Mastery to "number of powers from that path, minus 1."  The minus one part ensures that taking just one power from a path, or taking a feat that boosts that path, won't give you a "mastery" bonus.  You have to invest at least 2 powers, or a power and a feat.

I may change it so that its "number of powers from that path, but a mastery level of 1 has no effect."  That way you always start out with at least a bonus of 2, but you don't get anything from being a dilettante.


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 17, 2008)

In spite of the almost complete lack of replies to this topic, I soldier on!

Feat: Shadow Cast
Paragon Tier
    Any of your close burst or close blast mysteries may originate from a space adjacent to you rather than from your space.

Special: When you move the origin space of a close burst, it still deals no damage to you as normal.  It may deal damage to someone in the new origin space.

Basically like the wizard feat but weaker and without the prerequisite, and with a rules note to clarify an ambiguity.  The note probably isn't even necessary.

The next step is to create paragon paths.  I want one that specializes in each path, but with a slight twist so that they aren't just more of the same.  They're tougher to design than I expected, probably because I need five of them and each one requires six entries (two level 11 abilities, one level 11 power, one level 12 power, one level 16 ability, and one level 20 power).


----------



## Ouronos (Sep 17, 2008)

*PDF version, perhaps*

Greetings...

Hey, Cadfan -

I have only briefly glanced at the work done here, and it looks very interesting and inviting.

The only issue I have is the presentation of the information.  Well, not really the presentation - as the presentation in the thread is perfect.  I would just rather have a PDF or something with all the information so that it could all be printed and reviewed at once.

Any chance of transferring the information into a PDF?  A PDF with just the heroic tier would be fine, since that's pretty much all you've posted.  A complete PDF would be grand, though.

(Just so you know that people are, indeed, following the thread.)

Until that time...


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 17, 2008)

I will absolutely upload a pdf... but right now I don't yet trust the balance since the only person who's reviewed it for balance is, well, me.

I also have a few... proud nails?  Things I'd like to change if I could think up a better idea.  Some of the path mastery bonuses, in particular, I'd like to revise.  I like the temporary hit point one, the bonus to stealth (since this is a stealthy type character with no reason to use dexterity), and I'm a little ambivalent on some of the rest.  They're not terrible, but if better ideas came along I'd change them.


----------



## Nifft (Sep 18, 2008)

Cadfan said:


> Armor Proficiency: Cloth, Leather



 Leather is actually pretty nice.



Cadfan said:


> Trained Skills: Arcana. From the following list, choose 3 more: Dungeoneering, Endurance, Insight, Intimidate, Perception, Stealth



 Interesting. Why not Bluff, History or Streetwise?



Cadfan said:


> Mystic Reflections
> +2 on the use of the Arcana skill to detect magic.



 This is worthless.



Cadfan said:


> Bend Perspective
> When you cast this mystery, choose a square within five spaces of yourself. You may trace line of sight from this square. Sustain: minor.



 This is ZOMG broken. There's a magic item which allows LoS offset by one square, and that's very strong.



Cadfan said:


> For each path, a Shadowcaster has a "mastery level." This is equal to the number of mysteries the Shadowcaster knows from that path, minus 1. The Shadowcaster's Mastery Level in a path is used in determining the strength of his path features.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Cadfan (Sep 18, 2008)

> Interesting. Why not Bluff, History or Streetwise?



Mostly to match the original Shadowcaster.


> This is worthless.



Hmm.  You're right.


> This is ZOMG broken. There's a magic item which allows LoS offset by one square, and that's very strong.



The intent was that the way I phrased it you wouldn't be able to cast spells around corners, just see around corners.  Because it doesn't provide line of effect.  You'd be able to upgrade it with a feat you'll find later down the page so that you can cast around corners, but it would cost a standard action to cast the Fundamental, a minor to sustain it for the next round, and then the regular action to cast the spell.  And the Fundamental only has a range of 5.

So what's the worst abuse you could pull off?


> Could be broken, depending how you rule Intimidate used in combat.



The most you can get out of it based on current design is +6.  And that's if you focus exclusively on this skill.  Since Charisma isn't your favorite ability score, it basically puts you even with a paladin who took Skill Focus: Intimidate.  Which is broken, I guess, depending on how you rule Intimidate to work in combat...


> Needs to be more precise. I think you mean if the one enemy you hit moves up and thwacks you, it takes extra damage ... which is very weak. If you mean any foe who thwacks you takes the extra damage, then it's reasonably strong.



Exactly the way its phrased now.  Anyone who hits you takes the damage.  Ten people hit you, ten people take the damage.


> Oh wow. Very big area for an at-will. Combined with Psychic Lock, this is totally brutal.



I hadn't thought about Psychic Lock.  Still, it requires you to take your lightly armored character and venture within two spaces of your enemies.  And if you want to hit more than one or two, you have to actually move in between them.  I was hoping that the high risk would balance things.


> Should probably say something more like "1 or 2 targets within 2 of each other".



Yeah, my phrasing isn't technically precise yet.  I'll copy the language used by the PHB when I have the time.


> Huh, an at-will wall. Does it block anything? Line of sight, line of effect, cover?



No.  Just does damage.  Its less a wall than an homage to the original Shadowcaster powers of the Dark Terrain path.  Just some spaces that deal damage if you enter them.


> That's all I got time for tonight.



Thanks!


----------



## Nifft (Sep 18, 2008)

Cadfan said:


> The intent was that the way I phrased it you wouldn't be able to cast spells around corners, just see around corners.  Because it doesn't provide line of effect.



 There are plenty of teleportation effects that only need line of sight, but I'm more thinking about being able to look around every corner without making a Stealth check.



Cadfan said:


> Exactly the way its phrased now.  Anyone who hits you takes the damage.  Ten people hit you, ten people take the damage.



 The way it's phrased now is ambiguous, which is why I had to ask what you meant. Re-phrase it to make it more obvious.



Cadfan said:


> I hadn't thought about Psychic Lock.  Still, it requires you to take your lightly armored character and venture within two spaces of your enemies.  And if you want to hit more than one or two, you have to actually move in between them.  I was hoping that the high risk would balance things.



 If you're standing behind two Defenders, your risk isn't all that high, and you can still easily hit five dudes on the other side of your allies, locked down by the two Defenders.

Compare with some Cleric Encounter powers, and I think you'll see attacking Will in that large an area At-Will is too strong. As an Encounter power, it's fine.



Cadfan said:


> No.  Just does damage.  Its less a wall than an homage to the original Shadowcaster powers of the Dark Terrain path.  Just some spaces that deal damage if you enter them.



 Huh. Doesn't seem all that bad then.

Cheers, -- N


----------



## Wraith Form (Oct 3, 2008)

Any updates to this?  It deserves a hefty bump.


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 10, 2008)

Wraith Form said:


> Any updates to this?  It deserves a hefty bump.



I'm having trouble coming up with paragon paths.  That's kind of my current sticking point.

To fit the architecture I've set, I need one paragon path per Path choice.  That's five in total.  That's... a lot of paragon paths to design.

I'll try to get at least one done sometime today.  Who knows if it will happen.


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 16, 2008)

Some of you may recognize this.

*Whispersmith*
Paragon Path
    You have listened to the whispering voices from the deepest darkness, and learned to answer.  

11: You can understand and respond to the speech of any sentient creature.  You cannot read their language, unless you know it by some other means.
11: [Action Point] When you spend an action point, all foes in 5 take -2 to attack rolls until the end of your next turn.
16: You may communicate telepathically with any willing creature you specifically know within 10 miles.

*Sussuration*
_You inescapable whispers speak directly to the mind._
Level 11 Encounter Power
Umbral Mind
Target: Enemies in close burst 5.  This power affects enemies even without line of sight or line of effect.  
Int v Will.  Hit: Dazed, in addition, you may slide a hit target 3+cha spaces, or knock that target prone.


*Subvocalize*
_You lend weight to your words by leaning upon the psyche._
Level 12 Utility Power (Encounter)
Gain a +5 bonus on your next diplomacy, bluff, or intimidate check.  If you fail the check, your target knows you attempted to influence them magically.  If you succeed, the target does not.

*Sibilation *
_Your foe can do little but listen to your voice._
Level 20 Daily Power
Umbral Mind
Int v Will.  Range 20.  This power affects enemies even without line of sight or line of effect.  Hit: 4d10+Int psychic, stun.  Sustain: move to maintain the stun.  If foe saves, stun may not be sustained.


----------



## WhatGravitas (Oct 16, 2008)

Cadfan said:


> *Whispersmith*



Depends on how far away the next somaturge of extraordinary puissance is. 

Cheers, LT.


----------



## Grimgrin (Oct 19, 2008)

*Convert to a PDF request*



Cadfan said:


> This post has all the heroic tier material. If notes above conflict with this post, this post is intended to be the final version.
> 
> Also, design notes are omitted.
> 
> ...




I want to use this class in my own game.  May have your permission to convert it into a PDF?  You will get full authorship credit.  

Have you also finalized your class feats and multiclass feats?


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 19, 2008)

If you wait until Monday afternoon, I'll upload it as a pdf myself and save you the trouble.

There's no such thing as "final" in the world of home brew.  Right now, the only change I know needs to be made is to the fundamental Mystic Reflections, because it kind of doesn't do anything.  So I'll put the feats into the pdf, but there's no guarantee they won't change.


----------



## Cadfan (Oct 20, 2008)

Here's the pdf.  Its got some changes and rebalancing in it, and some feats as well.

Its the most current version.


----------



## Lonely Tylenol (Nov 7, 2008)

Cadfan said:


> Some of you may recognize this.




Yup.  And I love it.  Nice implementation.


----------



## krocha (Nov 13, 2008)

Great work here...  Everyone interested in shadow magic should take a glance at this.

Did you ever post this over as the WotC site?  If not you should.


----------

